# Crankshaft Question



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey Guys:
My RA III engine is in the shop and I'm faced with the question of regrinding the crank that was in it to 20/20 or going with a later model spare I have which is already ground to M20/R10. the regrind cost is $250. The hub sizes on the rear of the crank are the same. They both, by casting number, are nodular. I ended up into the motor for boring, line boring, valve guides, pistons, rings, bearings, cam, lifters, valve job, timing gears, oil pump & shaft, probably resizing the rods plus small stuff. I guess the $250 isn't too much to spend if there is any real advantage to keeping the original crank with it. What do you think?:confused
Chemnick


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Up to you. No 'real' difference. Me, I would reuse the original crank, because I'm just that way. 'Born with' parts always seem to work a bit better for me. That said, these cranks are very beefy and can be cut .040" under with no issues to be concerned about.


----------

